# Cabomba or hornwort?



## JamieL (Jun 4, 2013)

While I'm at it on this forum, can anyone tell me what this is? When I got it home after buying a bunch of it a few weeks ago I couldn't remember what it was. When I first bought it all the needles fell off but now that its thriving can anyone confirm what the heck I bought? First I thought hornwort, but then maybe cabomba,but I'm not sure. One strand of it I pulled out of the 10 gallon was literally 4 feet long. I cut it into 4 pieces, I hope itll continue to grow.


----------



## TGIF (Jul 2, 2013)

Hornwort  I love that plant for my sorority, but messes up my substrate with all those needles falling xD


----------



## JamieL (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks! I had needles EVERYWHERE until it started to take off, now I don't get any fallen needles at all. But I just cut them all up and replanted since they were getting crazy long, so with my luck all the needles will come back again. :lol:


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

When we first got our hornwort it was hard, scratchy and very, very messy. After about 5 months in our warm temp betta tanks it has transformed into longer needles, softer feel and not scratchy, it's also a lighter green color than the dark ugly green it started out as. All I can figure is the warm temps or the high PH, hard water we have here. It's really pretty now and the fish love it.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Hornwort's one of my favorites. Ammonia killer and quick grower, and awesome in spawn tanks.


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

How do you guys plant hornwort? I just got some and it's reeeeeally long lol. I put some in the substrate and let some float.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

It rots when planted in the substrate. I usually just let it float but sometimes throw a lead weight on one end and let is stand vertical.


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh good to know! Thanks Matt! I do want to anchor it down a bit cuz all the floating stuff is blocking the light for my other plants. It is growing like crazy!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

The hornwort looks good when anchored down too. however if you leave it anchored it will start to die if your not careful. Every water change I switch the strands that are weighed down to keep them all alive and growing.


----------

